# Swami nonsense



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/blackoffice111507.htm

Swami says Home Depot will sell a bunch of cheap HDTVS on Black Friday.

Can we trust him? HECK NO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

That's Office Depot and I would not put it past them making this happen.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why can't it happen, Paulie? Still subscribe to that asinine notion HDTV is for the niche and rich or whatever BS you used to pedal?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why can't it happen, Paulie? Still subscribe to that asinine notion HDTV is for the niche and rich or whatever BS you used to pedal?


This sound interesting. What other "BS" was pedalled?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well...

Considering that my local Home Depot has been selling at least one lowercost HDTV over the past couple months... and DirecTV has had a "booth" there for the last month.

It is not "too" far out there.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

rich584 said:


> This sound interesting. What other "BS" was pedalled?


Going back over the past few years Paul and Reddice have been very Anti-HD and post utter nonsense here all of which basically translates into 'I can't afford it so it sucks'


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well...
> 
> Considering that my local Home Depot has been selling at least one lowercost HDTV over the past couple months... and DirecTV has had a "booth" there for the last month.
> 
> It is not "too" far out there.


Mine too. And my Home Depot is across the parking lot from a Costco. My Home Depot also sell washers, dryers, etc. With warranties. Costco sells the same appliances (not TVs) without warranties. They break down, you just return them and get a new one. I asked one of the managers at Home Depot how the appliances were selling and he told me "like hotcakes". And they are more expensive than Costco. Makes you wonder how people can be so stupid.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Going back over the past few years Paul and Reddice have been very Anti-HD and post utter nonsense here all of which basically translates into 'I can't afford it so it sucks'


Actually, having grown up dirt poor, I can understand that attitude. It is difficult to watch others have what seems like "everything" while you have very little. But once you grow up, that attitude becomes something you can do something about.

That said, some people just complain for the sake of complaining.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok is it *Home* Depot or *Office* Depot, or are both selling HDTV's now?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The article is about Office Depot, but Home Depot sells HDTVs too.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...catalogId=10053&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why can't it happen, Paulie? Still subscribe to that asinine notion HDTV is for the niche and rich or whatever BS you used to pedal?


Well Steve, for your info I ordered a HD set Friday.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Congratulations, Paul.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Mine too. And my Home Depot is across the parking lot from a Costco. My Home Depot also sell washers, dryers, etc. With warranties. Costco sells the same appliances (not TVs) without warranties. They break down, you just return them and get a new one. I asked one of the managers at Home Depot how the appliances were selling and he told me "like hotcakes". And they are more expensive than Costco. Makes you wonder how people can be so stupid.


Sounds like the same place I go to shop on those rare occasions I shop. Why do they sell at Home Depot? Many do not have Costco memberships. I got mine in Oct. of 1987 when they were opening up the Edison Location having been in one in California previously. It was a little far however the savings made it worth it.

Plus I suspect that many do not know what a Costco is.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I was in the Office Depot, near my home, which is all tore up due to remodeling. Towards the back of the store there must have been 40-50 new sets, and it appeared they were preparing a display area in the front of the store.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

CC is selling a 32" Olevia for $499


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Well Steve, for your info I ordered a HD set Friday.


Welcome to the Rich Man's Club, your ID is in the mail.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My brother used to love Home Depot. Now he hates it. He's a big Lowes fan. He said Home Depot's service has gone down the crapper, their store workers are clueless, and they never have what he's looking for. According to him, Lowes has a much better selection, better service, and more knowledgeable employees.

I've been going to Lowes more often myself and think my brother may be right. It's probably no surprise that this all happened when Home Depot's last CEO, Nardelli, abruptly resigned after running the company into the ground. His reward: a severance package of *$210 million*!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> My brother used to love Home Depot.


What does he think of Office Depot? :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Welcome to the Rich Man's Club, your ID is in the mail.


Don't give him the secret handshake yet though until he's a senior member.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> My brother used to love Home Depot. Now he hates it. He's a big Lowes fan.


Makes sense. Jimmy Johnson is a much better driver than Tony Stewart ... two years in a row!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally Posted by Paul Secic
> Well Steve, for your info I ordered a HD set Friday.





Steve Mehs said:


> Welcome to the Rich Man's Club, your ID is in the mail.


Hold on there, Stevo!

We must first verify that Paulie has a qualifying HD programming package, AND is utilizing
appropriate video connections and 16:9 aspect ratio. This HD stuff ain't so easy, ya know!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Sounds like the same place I go to shop on those rare occasions I shop. Why do they sell at Home Depot? Many do not have Costco memberships. I got mine in Oct. of 1987 when they were opening up the Edison Location having been in one in California previously. It was a little far however the savings made it worth it.
> 
> Plus I suspect that many do not know what a Costco is.


I go to the Bridgewater store. Baffling to watch a person buy a washing machine with a warranty in Home Depot when they could get the same thing at the Costco across the parking lot and not have to worry about warranties.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> Hold on there, Stevo!
> 
> We must first verify that Paulie has a qualifying HD programming package, AND is utilizing
> appropriate video connections and 16:9 aspect ratio. This HD stuff ain't so easy, ya know!


All proofs of purchase can be sent to me via email.  Qualifying programming package? Oh yeah HD is an extra change with satellite.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I go to the Bridgewater store. Baffling to watch a person buy a washing machine with a warranty in Home Depot when they could get the same thing at the Costco across the parking lot and not have to worry about warranties.


Yup that's where I was thinking of. I think it comes down to lack of membership at Costco or lack of knowledge of what is a Costco. I'f my aunt hadn't taken me to one in california one year I wouldn't have jumped on it. Having said that you can save money at Costco. I bought my USB Turntable there. They were cheaper than Best Buy or Circuit City who also carried it. What a neat toy that is. My brother just plays his into I-Tunes and I have figured out how to use Audacity to capture and clean up the capture. Now to start transferring Vinyl to CD. My possible alternative was to feed a turntable into a DVD recorder and then extract that audio. Audacity even lets me play 78 rpm records at 45 rpm and then correct them to sound correct speed and pitch.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I guess if people wised up the economy would take a beating. Forturnately there are a lot of dopey people out there.



TBoneit said:


> Yup that's where I was thinking of. I think it comes down to lack of membership at Costco or lack of knowledge of what is a Costco. I'f my aunt hadn't taken me to one in california one year I wouldn't have jumped on it. Having said that you can save money at Costco. I bought my USB Turntable there. They were cheaper than Best Buy or Circuit City who also carried it. What a neat toy that is. My brother just plays his into I-Tunes and I have figured out how to use Audacity to capture and clean up the capture. Now to start transferring Vinyl to CD. My possible alternative was to feed a turntable into a DVD recorder and then extract that audio. Audacity even lets me play 78 rpm records at 45 rpm and then correct them to sound correct speed and pitch.
> 
> Happy Holidays


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I save my Costco membership fee at the gas pump. It is between me and where I go most of the time. Got my third HR20-700 at Costco. The online store is great also. I have a small car so I ordered my 37" LCD online and it was delivered free.  They also have some real good Black Friday deals.


----------

